# BSI and Stacked sensors | byThom | Thom Hogan



## surapon (Jun 13, 2015)

Dear Sir/adame.
Here are some good Infor. of "BSI and Stacked sensors | byThom | Thom Hogan"

http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/re-bsi-and-stacked-sensors.html

Enjoy.
Sueapon


----------



## meywd (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Surapon.



> I’d argue that the D750 is a better do-everything camera than the A7II, the D810 probably a better do-everything camera than the A7rII (still to be determined by testing).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 13, 2015)

I think that Thom has hit it right on as usual.

The camera market is very competitive, and with a shrinking market, there are fewer dollars to use for new product development. Nikon has been making some strange decisions recently.


----------



## psolberg (Jun 22, 2015)

it is not just BSI, it is the materials they used:

http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2015/06/16/sony-qa-the-must-have-sensor-tech-of-the-future

Thom is a great guy, but he should stop guessing when he has

1) not tired the camera in question
2) not gathered all the facts behind the camera before he talks.

in particular the new copper conductor used should help things a bit as pointed to in the link above.


----------

